# Need opinions on a diy 3d background



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok well i just spent a bunch of $$ on lava rock and then i found this site and now i want to try a diy 3d background. are there any that look good with lava rocks? you guys have any pics? i like this one alot but i dont know if it would look good with red lava rock










any ideas would be great


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

you could make the exact same thing but when you put in your tones use reds and browns instead of the greys. then you could pile up the the lava rocks infront of the background. not sure if how this would look but you could put the lava rock inside of the cement to add color and texture. for the pile i would get rid of the rocks that arent attacked to the background where the fish are with the lavarocks. hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats my like second fav background. So that would be more for you because of its color but you could just paint the othber one a different color. Where the texas holey rock is is you could place piles of the lava rock.


----------

